# sears outboard identification



## kman57 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi folks, can anyone help me with this. I have a Sears electric 9 hp model C574-60057, serial #81685-1120. I would guess the C is for sale in Canada, the 574 I found was made by McCulloch, but what about the 60057 can tell me about the year? 
I'd like to buy a shop manual for it, so if anyone knows where I can get one that would be great info for me. i tried the usual sites but could not find it.
thanks


----------



## cajuncook1 (Apr 28, 2011)

It is a Free service and open to public and LOADED with helpful Information, Manuals, Service data etc..!

Go to: https://search.ebscohost.com/

Log in with:

Name: marshall

P.W. : public

-----Go under the Small Engine Repair Reference Center

-----Then select Marine/Boat motors

-----MCCULLOCH

-----9 HP

or to find more information about your model. (I could not find the specific model number but the list in the lower link will help you get a close year. Being it was manufactured in Canada(as you stated, it may have slightly different numbers??) The only years I saw 9.0hp motors built was 1966, 1967 and 1968 and that is where the list stops, but it could be manufactured a later year?? I dunno..... #-o 

-----Go under the Small Engine Repair Reference Center

-----Then select Marine/Boat motors

-----SEARS (FORMERLY ELGIN)


Search by type, brand, etc. They are all in PDF format so you can save them for future refference...


Sorry, I hope this can help you out some!!


----------



## kman57 (Apr 28, 2011)

hi, thanks for your help. the numbers are close, but not right on. however, the exploded diagrams in the manual do look a lot like my engine. i'll keep looking! I need a couple of parts, one of them being the electric cables for the build in battery charger. kind of cool, i'd like to use that functon, but need a cord to do it.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 29, 2011)

Try asking on www.iboats.com


----------

